# Best option(s) for bow-mounted rangefinder? Or not use at all?



## RTR (Jan 19, 2016)

Finally registered for the forum. Long-time lurker. I tried searching to see if this topic was covered, but didn't find much.

My understanding is that Utah will allow for bow-mounted rangefinders for the 2016 season. It doesn't look like there are any outstanding options on the market (Leupold Vendetta? Bushnell Yardage Pro?) So I thought I'd ask the masses: What is the best option for a bow-mounted rangefinder? Or is it not worth the added weight/complication on a compound bow?

For what it's worth, I hunt turkey, deer, elk, and bear with a bow...


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Probably won't find a ton of feedback on this subject as it's just now been legalized. It would have to be from someone who's already hunted in another state where it's been legal. May be some info over on archery talk http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=1


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I know I wouldn't want mine mounted to my bow. Makes it tough to keep it out of the weather and clean.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

One came out several years ago and then Utah made it clear that they were illegal to use, so they "died on the vine". Can't remember who made it at the time. That could have been 15 or more years ago.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Leopold Vendetta is the only model that I know of. I do not use a bow mounted one as often when checking range I don't want to be moving the whole bow around to check distances and such. plus I use a single pin and have had a few times where i needed to adjust the sight and was glad I did not have the bow drawn yet.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

kdog said:


> Leopold Vendetta is the only model that I know of. I do not use a bow mounted one as often when checking range I don't want to be moving the whole bow around to check distances and such. plus I use a single pin and have had a few times where i needed to adjust the sight and was glad I did not have the bow drawn yet.


My buddy bass2muskie was sent one of these and he said that he didn't like the concept. Maybe he can comment more on this.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Never on a Bow. How much work is it to push a button?My Nikon is about the size of my wallet. EMPTY.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Creates added weight and torque. Dumbest thing to make "legal" since well........where do I start?


----------

